# One breath away



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm abit shaken as I type this, today my dh and I went to lunch, we were at the door when a older man walked out his wife right behind him, she grabbed the door and told her husband she was very weak, he grabbed her arm I saw her eyes and knew she was about to pass out I grabbed her arm, there was a bench to the right of the door, I told the old man and we started to walk her to the bench when she callapsed I was trying to hold her up, her body was like dead weight, I yelled for my husband to help, but it was to late, I think she died right there:smcry:right behind me was two paramedics that were coming in to eat, they layed her on the bench, I was pretty shaken, dh and I walked in the door of the restaurant and we prayed for her and her dear husband who was in shock:smcry: I used the restroom I prayed and prayed for the old couple:smcry: on our way out they were preparing to shock her body. Life is so fragile we are one breath away it's so important we all take a moment and think about eternity.
It's been a couple hours now since this all took place I have been praying for the old woman, the old man and their family, please remember them in your prayers, it's so close to Christmas my heart is breaking for them
I'm sorry if this isn't making sense I'm still shocked that i was holding her arm when she took her last breath, I pray the paramedics were able to bring her back, but my heart says no, I saw her eyes


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh no, this makes me so very sad. She was someone's wife, mom, nana. I lost my Nanny ten days before Christmas a few years ago and it made my heart hurt so much. I am so sorry this happened to you, but at the same time it seems as God puts things before us to show us how fragile life is. I am with you on the prayers, many are going out to her family right now. Wow, I bet you are terribly shaken up. Prayers headed your way, too.

Lots of love,

Toni


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh Paula. I didn't expect to read that this woman passed away in your arms. Wow. I can't even imagine what you are feeling. I will say this though. You are such a loving woman, with such a deep heart and soul that I think you were destined to be there when this woman passed away. Doesn't make it any easier for you, but knowing the kind of woman you are I think that woman was blessed to have you be one of the last people to touch her. I know you and Dh must have been a great comfort to her poor husband. 

My heart and prayers go out to the woman's husband and to you and DH. Angels pass us by everyday and today you were one of them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I felt so helpless, but I knew I could pray, Prayer is very powerful, I believe in miracles, but I also know we have a time to be born and a time to die it's all in God's timing,I'm so thankful for my faith in the Lord, please remember that sweet couple in your prayers and their family


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Paula. I'm so sorry for all of you, sweetie. How sad. You are definitely that lady's Guardian Angel.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!!! that must have been awful. I would be shaken too


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing makes you feel more helpless than being right there,but you were there in a way no one could be at that time.

I've seen it too many times working ER and working geri psych and it still effects you in a way you can't imagine.. I'll be praying for you,I know what you're going through...

It sounds terrible but if I were going to go,I'd want to go quickly,just like that. I watched my brother in law waste away for 2 years ,until he died a week before Christmas. He died two years ago.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula,

How awful for you to have gone through that. You're right, though, prayer does work miracles... so I'm sure that your prayers comforted that couple. I'll say a prayer for them and I'm also sending prayers out to you. 

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry:Oh Paula, I'm so sorry you had to go through that but I do think that God placed you there to help her in some way. Maybe it was your quick response to try to get her help or maybe it was your warmth and caring that she felt. I agree with Tammy about this. I'm also not counting this woman out either. Maybe they were able to shock and revive her with defib. I saw it happen with my own mom and she had that look and was dead weight. Scared me to death but they did bring her back. I'm sending my prayers to you, your DH and this woman and her DH. I'm sorry you went through it but also realize if anyone was faced with this situation, you were best equipped with your strong faith in God.rayer: And thank you for reminding us to cherish all around us since one never knows.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How upsetting Paula, I would be shaking too. It is nice to think that she enjoyed her time with her husband and had caring people around her today when it mattered.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula- I am so sorry you had to experience this, but like some of the others I think you were there for a reason, if only to provide her with a peaceful passage to God's kingdom. Bless you Paula!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

tonicoombs said:


> Oh no, this makes me so very sad. She was someone's wife, mom, nana. I lost my Nanny ten days before Christmas a few years ago and it made my heart hurt so much. I am so sorry this happened to you, but at the same time it seems as God puts things before us to show us how fragile life is. I am with you on the prayers, many are going out to her family right now. Wow, I bet you are terribly shaken up. Prayers headed your way, too.
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> Toni


All I could think of was her dear husband who just stood there shocked. I'm so sorry about your Nanny



mom2bijou said:


> Oh my gosh Paula. I didn't expect to read that this woman passed away in your arms. Wow. I can't even imagine what you are feeling. I will say this though. You are such a loving woman, with such a deep heart and soul that I think you were destined to be there when this woman passed away. Doesn't make it any easier for you, but knowing the kind of woman you are I think that woman was blessed to have you be one of the last people to touch her. I know you and Dh must have been a great comfort to her poor husband.
> 
> My heart and prayers go out to the woman's husband and to you and DH. Angels pass us by everyday and today you were one of them.


I pray I was wrong and she made it through all this, my heart wants to believe she did



Snowbody said:


> :smcry:Oh Paula, I'm so sorry you had to go through that but I do think that God placed you there to help her in some way. Maybe it was your quick response to try to get her help or maybe it was your warmth and caring that she felt. I agree with Tammy about this. I'm also not counting this woman out either. Maybe they were able to shock and revive her with defib. I saw it happen with my own mom and she had that look and was dead weight. Scared me to death but they did bring her back. I'm sending my prayers to you, your DH and this woman and her DH. I'm sorry you went through it but also realize if anyone was faced with this situation, you were best equipped with your strong faith in God.rayer: And thank you for reminding us to cherish all around us since one never knows.


I hope she is ok, it all happened so quickly, I do feel God was watching out for her, who came up behind me but paramedics, I wouldn't have known what to do to help her other then pray. Every moment of our lives are so precious we are only one breath away from eternity I saw that first hand today


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Oh my gosh Paula. I didn't expect to read that this woman passed away in your arms. Wow. I can't even imagine what you are feeling. I will say this though. You are such a loving woman, with such a deep heart and soul that I think you were destined to be there when this woman passed away. Doesn't make it any easier for you, but knowing the kind of woman you are I think that woman was blessed to have you be one of the last people to touch her. I know you and Dh must have been a great comfort to her poor husband.
> 
> My heart and prayers go out to the woman's husband and to you and DH. Angels pass us by everyday and today you were one of them.





KAG said:


> Aww, Paula. I'm so sorry for all of you, sweetie. How sad. You are definitely that lady's Guardian Angel.
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


I can't say it any better then this two lovely women already have. I will be praying for the women, her family and you. God knows how very special you are Paula.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:grouphug::grouphug:rayeraula -- I'm so sorry that you and your DH had to witness this today, but I believe that God put you there for a reason. Thank goodness the lady wasn't alone when she passed and that you were there to pray for her. I will send prayers for her family tonight.

And, yes, we are all just one breath away.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Paula! All I can say is that nothing happens by chance. You were there for that woman and her husband when they needed you, you prayed at the very hour in which the needed prayer. 

Bless you Paula, this world need more prayer warriors such as yourself. I will keep this couple in my prayers. I wish there was some way to know if she is alive or resting with her Saviour.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Paula,

You are always doing work for your G-d, it amazes me how you worship, trust and obey.

You are an incredible person - *you* make the world a better place . . .


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :smcry:Oh Paula, I'm so sorry you had to go through that but I do think that God placed you there to help her in some way.


This was exactly what I was thinking when I read your post. It's hard on you, no doubt, but you were needed there at that moment for His reason. Sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow that is so sad and scary. I hope and pray that everything was ok, that she just fainted or something. Thank god for you and the paramedics there to help. Maybe they were able to do something to save her. Just keep thinking positive that everything turned out ok. I would be very shaken up too, I can't imagine witnessing that. My mom once said when she was little in school she saw a classmate have a seizure, and she has never forgotten it to this day. So I'm sure that stuff stays with you forever. Just try and think positive thoughts that this woman was helped and this was not her time. *hug*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Paula, you are my hero! I'm sure God had a plan and put you and the paramedics there for this woman. You for comfort and prayer. I'm sure it was an important thing for the husband that you were there. I hope they revived her--is there any way you can find out?:huh:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ooh Paula. I have to apologize. I thought I read that the woman passed away. Not that there was a chance they were reviving her. My apologies. I pray that the woman was able to pull though. rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you this morning. :hugging:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Paula - just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you this morning. :hugging:


 
Me too my friend. :heart::tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, I don't visit SM on Wednesdays so just noting this----I'm sure you have been mulling over all of it since yesterday. Were you able to find out anything more about this couple? It is truly amazing that the paramedics were right there, isn't it.
It is also amazing that you were so in-tune w/what was happening and could reach out to offer a hand to this lady. And yes, you are so right---we are all only a breath away from eternity---both sobering and thought provoking. I often ask myself "If this is to be my last day on earth how will I be remembered for how I spend this last one day?"


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Paula, you are my hero! I'm sure God had a plan and put you and the paramedics there for this woman. You for comfort and prayer. I'm sure it was an important thing for the husband that you were there. I hope they revived her--is there any way you can find out?:huh:


 Paula I am agreeing with Dee's post... we so need to be ready....to leave this earth and help others.. your prayers avail much.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be shaken, too! You poor thing. How awful. :crying:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have had many good crys today for Janet and for that little couple. Life is so precious, I know I have taken it for granted but when you experience a great loss you stop and rethink what life is all about. We are one breath away anyone of us can take our last breath this very day, the important thing is to have peace in knowing if this were your hour to die would you be ready. Eternity is forever. If you don't have peace in knowing where you are going please don't wait. 
My husband and I went back to the restaurant this afternoon we ask the waitress if she knew about what happened yesterday to the old lady, and if she knew if the lady made it. She didn't know, I looked in the newspaper but there was nothing, I have seen the paramedics there before, when I see them again I will ask them and let you know if the little old lady made it, she had to be in her late 80's.
I am no hero, you would have reached out and grabbed that dear ladies arm yourselves, I do believe God places you in places at the right time, I never was able to talk with the old man after all this happened the paramedics were with him and then on our way out he was signing some paper. I would have loved to have prayed with him and gotten his phone number but it never happened. I know prayers are answered every second, not always the way we want them to be answered, God know's what's best for us. Praying brings you to the throne of God, he's always waiting for us to come. Thank you for being here for me, I'm here for you


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry this happened to you. I'm sure her husband appreciates your help.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I too believe God put you there at that moment. I pray the woman survived.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Paula,

I read your thread last night. Please know that my prayers were with this man and woman ... then and now. I can only imagine how upsetting this was for you to see. And, especially with you holding on to her arm as she was taking what you think was her last breath. My heart goes out to you and the couple.

I don't know, of course, how close this old couple was to one another ... but, it reminds me of a dear old couple who used to melt my heart every time I would see them walking down the street holding hands. I think they had to be at least in their 90's ... and, yet they looked as in love as a young couple.

I feel so bad for older couples who truly love one another and one of them dies. I think it is not long before the other passes, too. I truly believe they die of a broken heart. 

I pray that if the woman you saw last night passed on ... that her husband will not be alone and will have someone there to help comfort and help him.

And, you are so right, Paula, that life is so fragile ... and, that we can be one breath away.

Last year, a couple of weeks before Christmas, our close friends lost their SIL. He was in his early 40's, with a wife and two children. It was a complete shock. He was always so healthy ... but, he suddenly died of a heart attack. 

So, that's why every single day I tell my husband that I love him. On the phone, when he leaves to go somewhere, before we go to sleep at night ... and, in between. The same for my friends and other loved ones. Of course, Snowball hears "I love you" ... about every two minutes or so. : )

I hope you sleep well tonight, Paula. Pleasant dreams, my dear friend.

Hugs and Love ...

Marie


----------

